# 80's Diamondback Apex rescue



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

*1990 Diamondback Apex rescue*

Rescued this old horse off a back porch, been idle for 20 years,I'm going to make it an urban machine .Check out the tree lichen on the handlebar bag I dubbed it T.U.R.D. Tactical Urban Riding Device


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Good name! Take it off some good jumps.:thumbsup:


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a simlair frame/fork in my back yard/porch. It's an Axis. Came with some XT goodies (most notably 6 speed thumbies) so I snatched it up.

Nice True Temper OX frameset. Frame, fork, BB, headset weigh 7.5 lbs. Not bad for a 20' frame. Also has the longest headtube for no apparent reason I've ever seen.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anybody know what size chain for the old girl it's 54inches long I 've googled it but can't find any specs. Thanks,the noob.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

When you are at the bike shop ask for a chain and chain tool that will work for an old seven speed mountain bike. Check out Park tools website for beta on how to use the chain tool and install the chain..Have fun, get dirty..... 

Did that bike really sit on the porch unridden for twenty years? My wife would have made me move it over 19 and a half years ago......Wait, we didn't know each other then...


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks man.Yep sat there back in the late 80's left to rot.Hardly any miles ,trying to get it back on the road and not spend more than the bike is worth.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

galleta loco said:


> Thanks man.Yep sat there back in the late 80's left to rot.Hardly any miles ,trying to get it back on the road and not spend more than the bike is worth.


So your budget is about 15 bux ?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

old'skool said:


> So your budget is about 15 bux ?


Ooooh, that's cold. Seriously, a complete Deore DX build kit probably fetches $100 on ebay. That includes wheels.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

I got it for free so I have some wiggle room.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

CS2 said:


> Ooooh, that's cold. Seriously, a complete Deore DX build kit probably fetches $100 on ebay. That includes wheels.


That or a donor bike. I pass on DX bikes all the time. They go for as little as 50 bux.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

T.U.R.D. is polished


----------



## Badmamajama (Mar 28, 2008)

I love it man. Just dont hurt your old self jumpin off anything...


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

That front bag's got a 1000 bag of saline some sharps ,staple gun and whiskey I'm set.I know you Marines just throw dirt in the gash!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice, looks newish.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow. You did a good job. Congrats.


----------



## sh4dd0w (May 13, 2011)

HOLY ****!!! You're not gonna believe this. But, I finished building an 88 apex into a Road Bike.... Sora, Tiagra, Velo, Selle Italia, drop bars... All kinda goodies. Lemme find my pic...\
I know some may thing it's BLASPHEMY!!! But, you can never buy what you want. You have to build it. So i did, Ive had CRAZY offers for this bike. And been told i was an idiot. MaYbe so... But, there is a story why i didn't take it.


----------



## sh4dd0w (May 13, 2011)

Now this is actually funny as all HELL!!! I call it my C.U.R.B modification. "Completely Urban Road Beast" i've got spare parts. lemme see what i got. Email me what you need. IF you need anything. i've got about 2800 miles on it in with this setup and she's better than a Caddilac!!!! 1200 first tune-up...1750ish before my first flat... just finished the Conquer the Coast™ (Corpus Christi,TX) Next ride is Tour De Missions (Goliad,TX) 
This is my girl "CiCi" Hope You like her!


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

sh4dd0w said:


> Now this is actually funny as all HELL!!! I call it my C.U.R.B modification. "Completely Urban Road Beast" i've got spare parts. lemme see what i got. Email me what you need. IF you need anything. i've got about 2800 miles on it in with this setup and she's better than a Caddilac!!!! 1200 first tune-up...1750ish before my first flat... just finished the Conquer the Coast™ (Corpus Christi,TX) Next ride is Tour De Missions (Goliad,TX)
> This is my girl "CiCi" Hope You like her!
> View attachment 643827


 Nice what kind of components do you have going on there?


----------

